

Swacker: Code to Container, No Docker Required - puja108
https://blog.giantswarm.io/swacker-ci-deploy-an-application-no-docker-required/

======
kordless
Author here.

The full guide to this post is located on Github:
[https://github.com/giantswarm/swarm-wercker#swacker-
continuo...](https://github.com/giantswarm/swarm-wercker#swacker-continuously-
integrated-containers) and the video walkthrough is on Vimeo:
[https://vimeo.com/134043502](https://vimeo.com/134043502). The code for the
Wercker step is here: [https://github.com/giantswarm/giantswarm-wercker-
step](https://github.com/giantswarm/giantswarm-wercker-step).

There's a good post on Wercker's site that covers pushing containers various
places including Google's Container Registry:
[http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/containers/pushing-
contain...](http://devcenter.wercker.com/docs/containers/pushing-
containers.html).

